# Golive cs won't open tpl file



## not2techy (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi,
I've hit a snag with Golive cs. My site uses php template files with a tpl extension. When I try to open them with Golive through ftp, nothing happens. If I download them to my Mac, Golive can open them fine.
Is there some setting or something I am missing. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jschin_2 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sorry, haven't used GoLive much, so when you say ftp, are you referring to an ftp functionality that GoLive has built in (like Dreamweaver does), or something else?

What I would say, is that whatever ftp application you are using is trying to open the files as binary instead of ASCII. Look around the preferences for the ftp method/application your using, and see if there is a way to set 'tpl' extensions so the ftp application recognizes them as ASCII, instead of Binary...or vice versa...I can't remember which one it needs to be off hand. But for example, jpeg files need to be sent via ftp as binary, and text files need to be send as ascii. Most ftp programs will automate this, as well as other standard file types so you don't need to worry about it. But, .tpl sounds like a non-standard file type, and may need to be configured manually somehow.

-j


----------

